# Finally installed OpenOffice



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Opera has built-in email. Po)

DM


----------



## delawareIT (Dec 16, 2010)

Open Office is a powerful little program.. 
especially when you consider its cost.. lolol

just turn off the 'start when windows starts'
outside of that OpenOffice Rox...


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Opera Mail works but its layout is just plain weird. It seems to be cluttered and not that intuitive to me. Of course I've been using Thunderbird so long now that maybe I'm just use to it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Weird? I never thought so. It's even better now with the 'mouse to the left opens mail sidebar' feature!

DM


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Like I said could just be what I'm use to. I've been trying to use it with a Gmail account lately and not liking it very much. For some reason it doesn't always want to check the IMAP server correctly. Other times it works fine. Thunderbird has no issues at any time connecting. I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## trav2001 (Dec 25, 2010)

I used OpenOffice for years with Thunderbird. I liked both. Now tho I've done some small side work for a friend that gets all the Microsoft stuff and puts on his employees pc's for us for no cost to us, so i just use that. But I've gotten away from an email client and just went back to a web based email. For me it's easier.

But again I am a HUGE lover of OpenOffice.


----------

